# Comment formater mon DD externe en HFS+



## misterfunky1 (29 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour !

Je viens d'acheter un DD Externe pour mon Mac mini. Je possède aussi un pc, sur lequel il y a pas mal de données à transférer sur ce disque, dont des vidéos, supérieures à 4 Go, c'est pourquoi je veux me tourner vers le format NTFS du Mac.

Seulement, je ne sais pas comment formater mon DD dur en HFS+ ??
Si je veux mettre ce DD sur pc pour transférer mes données, est-ce que windows va reconnaitre ce format, ou faut-il que je fasse une autre manip pour qu'il soit reconnu ?

Pouvez-vous m'aider s'il vous plait, car je suis un peu perdu !! Le monde Mac est tout nouveau pour moi...

Je vous remercie d'avance !...


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Novembre 2007)

C'est un sujet multi-traité.  

Mac lit est écrit : FAT32
Mac lit : NTFS

Windows lit et écrit : FAT 32
Windows ne lit pas : HFS+

Je te laisse faire les déductions qui s'imposent quant à tes choix de formats pour ton disque externe.

Pour formater un disque dur cela se passe dans l'utilitaire de disque et pour plus de précisions cela se trouve dans l'aide du dit programme.

C'moon.


----------



## crypto (2 Décembre 2007)

Moonwalker a bien resumé la situation mais il y a un petit truc qui permet d'avoir une compatibilité totale entre pc et mac pour l'ecriture de données et la lecture.
C'est tout simplement un petit logiciel qui s'appelle MacDrive.
Installes ce logiciel sur ton pc. Il te permettra non seulement de formater ton dd en HFS+ mais aussi de lire et d'ecrire sur ce dernier. Aisi tu as une parfaite compatibilité entre PC/MAC.
Je te parle en connaissance de causes puisque je l'utilise et cela marche parfaitement.
Par contre attention une fois formater en HFS+ et si tu te balades avec ton dd pour le mettre sur un autre pc tu devras imperativement installer Mac Drive sur ce pc pour que ton disque soit reconnu.

Je te donnes quelques liens pour que tu en saches un peu plus:
http://www.mediafour.com/
http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-1846733-formatage-compatible-mac-pc



Bye bye.


----------

